# Help, Samick Sage 30#, NAP Centerest Flipper fit? Proper Nock Height split finger?



## nw.primitive (Jan 11, 2012)

Check this thread:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1905908


----------



## DaftArrow (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks for that, can't believe I haven't seen that post yet. Still wondering about a good starting nock height for a beginner split finger shooter. Where would be a good place to start before I make my adjustments?


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

You can certainly shoot the bow with that rest. A flatter profile stick-on, like the Bear Weather Rest, would pull the arrow a little closer to center and might be an alternate (and possibly better) choice. 

My catalog shows the 5575's at a .400 spine and the 3555's at .500. 

I would think that both of these spines are a bit stiff for a 30# bow, and the stiffness may be exaggerated in flight by the wider NAP rest. 

I'll let the carbon crew hop onto the thread with their take ... I'm a woody fellow and tread not on that turf. 

In the meantime, your arrows can certainly shoot to get things up and running. 

Nock height at 4/8" will work as an average starting point (well, 3/8" with thin carbons may be more "average" - either is fine). Too low is mayhem ... too high is madness. Once your shaft selection is established, then you can make good decisions on the nock height based upon arrow flight.

Good luck.


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

You need some 1535 arrows for that bow, or better yet some 600 ultralights. Either one will be borderline too stiff as it is.

The arrows you have are unlikely to be remotely tuneable.

-Grant


----------



## nw.primitive (Jan 11, 2012)

I find it easiest to start with a nock height that is too high (say 3/4") and then start lowering it until the arrows are flying straight. 

The Stu Miller spine calculator may be of some help for arrow & point selection. I use it to get in the ballpark, and from there start making tweaks until bareshaft is flying properly.
http://www.heilakka.com/stumiller/

You will learn a lot about bow setup from the Easton Tuning Guide if you haven't seen it yet.
http://www.eastonarchery.com/img/downloads/software/tuning_guide.pdf


----------



## DaftArrow (Jan 12, 2013)

holy crap, how did I miss those 2 sites! thanks so much! the pictures/figures are a gold mine! thanks again!


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I agree that the arrows you listed are _way_ too stiff, especially the 5575. Follow the advice from posters who have worked with light bows to pick a starting spine weight, then use this thread for tuning:

http://bowmaker.net/tuning.htm


----------



## Claydoh (Feb 15, 2011)

I am shooting gamegetter 500's at 30" with a 125gr tip out of my 30# Sage w/ Bear rug rest FYI


----------



## DaftArrow (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone for their help and links. Really appreciate you guys taking the time to help me out!


----------

